

We found only one-third of published psychology research is reliable – now what? - tempestn
https://theconversation.com/we-found-only-one-third-of-published-psychology-research-is-reliable-now-what-46596

======
mjyoung
Now let's see if someone can reproduce the author's research reliably...

